# ماهي أشهر الماركات الأجهزة الطبية



## فارس الأحزان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا عندي استفسارين 

1 / ماهي أشهر شركات و مصانع الأجهزة الطبية .. خصوصاً .. التصوير و أجهزة دعم الحياة 

2/ هل فيه شركات عالمية تمنح كورسات ... من 2اسبوعين - شهرين في جهاز معين حتى لو لم أكن من موظفي هذه الشركات


----------



## ليدي لين (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اجهزة التصوير يعني الاشعة ؟ فيه سيمنس وge واكيد هناك الكثير لكن هذه الرائدة او الاولى في الاشعة خصوصا سيمنس اما اجهزة دعم الحياة مثل دراجر العربية وهي شركات المانية ويوجد غيرهم كثير وكلها شركات ممتازة ومعروفة


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اشهر اجهزة الاشعة كالتالي 

فيلبس - سمينس - توشيبا كل هذه الشركات عالية الجودة ولكن التوشيبا الارخص نوعا ما في قطع الغيار والصيانة 


اجهزة التخدير كالتالي : 

درجر - اوميدا - بليس وارشح لك الاوميدا 

اجهزة العيون 

زايس - توبكون والاجود زايز بس غالي فوق المتوقع 

ا


----------

